# Accomodation to rent in Brisbane



## lynseyhelen (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello All,

I would really appreciate some guidance on finding accomodation to rent in Brisbane?
I would ideally like to live in or around the Carindale area, however any info on the different suburbs would be great!
Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!

Lynsey


----------



## cathyjoy (Oct 14, 2011)

lynseyhelen said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would really appreciate some guidance on finding accomodation to rent in Brisbane?
> I would ideally like to live in or around the Carindale area, however any info on the different suburbs would be great!
> ...


Hi Lynsey: google "real estate Australia" & a couple of web pages will come up that will help. Cheers


----------

